# Help needed for PID Rancilio Silvia connecting up to switches please



## williejohn (Apr 4, 2015)

Hi,I need some help please, I have wired a PID for a Gaggia Classicthanks to invaluable diagrams and posts on this forum.

Tocut a long story short I now have a Rancilio Silvia V4. I have lookedeverywhere on this, and other forums, but can't seem to find the lastbits I need.

Iwould like to add brew and steam, as I did on the Classic.

ThePID controller I used on the the Classic is the same one I intend touse on the Silvia.

It'sa Mypin TA4 SNR,http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TA4-Digital-Temperature-Controller-Thermostate-Heat-Control-Alarm-Relay-/271883204935?

althoughthe diagram on the PID states pins 1-12, it only comes with pins1-10, I'm also using 2 SSR's

1x SSR 40 DA http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItemVersion&item=261743721183&view=all&tid=1629948898016

and1 SSR 40 AA http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261741439028?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

Pt100Thermocouple http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItemVersion&item=201316939787&view=all&tid=1230574154010

*PIDterminal no.1, 14 awg (CLASSIC) piggybacks off MIDDLE PIN of PowerSwitch* (need advice for Silvia)

PIDterminal no. 2, 24 awg (CLASSIC) via fuse holder piggybacks with,Brown wire from mains power cable coming through the back of themachine

PIDterminal no.3, 24 awg goes to SSR 40 DA terminal no.4

PIDterminal no.4, 24 awg goes to SSR 40 DA terminal no. 3

*PIDterminal no.5, 24 awg (CLASSIC) goes to BOTTOM PIN on/off powerswitch* (need advice for Silvia)

PIDterminal no. 6, 24 awg goes to SSR 40 AA terminal no.4

PIDterminal no. 7 (Pt100 thermocouple 3 wires) any one of the 2 redwires

PIDterminal no. 8, white wire from 3 wire thermocouple

PIDterminal no.9, jumper wire linking pid terminals 8-9

PIDterminal no.10, the other red wire from the 3 wire thermocouple

SSR40 DA terminal no.1, 14 awg jumper wire linked to

*SSR40 AA terminal no.1, then another 14 awg piggybacks to (CLASSIC) brewswitch BOTTOM PIN* (need advice for Silvia)

SSR40 DA terminal no.2, 14 awg (jumped) linked together with

*SSR40 AA terminal no.2, then another 14 awg piggybacks to (CLASSIC)steam switch TOP PIN* (need advice for Silvia)

*SSR40 AA terminal no. 3, 14 awg (CLASSIC) to steam switch MIDDLE PIN* (need advice for Silvia)

alsoif using a metal box for the controller, don't forget to earth thebox.

allthe above I found on Coffeefurums.co.uk, which i'm most grateful for,my problem with the Silvia is when it comes to connecting to theswitches, those that are familiar with the Silvia know that theswitch lay out is slightly different to the classic, 3 switches onthe Silvia have the same following configuration which is slightlydifferent to the Gaggia Classic.

topleft/top/right, bottom left/ bottom right, I need some help withwhich position the connections go to on the switches concerned.

*=help with wire position on switch.

manythanks for your time and trouble


----------

